# Rhopalurus junceus



## MyFirstScorp (Feb 5, 2010)

i found this cool looking scorp during my travels.... anyone know anything about it...:drool:


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow thats deffinetly one of coolest scorps ive seen so far. Wow that red is amazing. Just wondering if anyone knows if its possible to get ahold of any of these


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 5, 2010)

I know you need to get about six of them and mail them to me. Holy crap that is amazing looking! I really think more people need to get into scorps. Trouble is most of the ones available in the trade look the same! It's like, hmmmm... black one or yellow one? If there were the kind of diversity in scorps that there are in tarantulas I think there'd be more crossover. To answer your question, no. I don't know anything about them other than they kick hard nutz.


----------



## MyFirstScorp (Feb 5, 2010)

they're from cuba thats all i know... 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97232

there are reports the cubans use its venom to cure canser...


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 5, 2010)

That pic has to be after a fresh molt.  There are other pictures that aren't as nice as those haha.  In my opinion, they look similar to B. jacksoni when they are older and darken some.

However, they are slightly prettier.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 5, 2010)

I have more than enough and the colors fade.....


----------



## radicaldementia (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an adult pair and they look nothing like that.  They do look nice but the colors are not nearly that vibrant.  Females have kind of a maple-red color and males are more yellow.

male






female


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 5, 2010)

I would not mind buying a couple pairs of those. Who has them available?


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 5, 2010)

Vixvy has a thread on his scorpions for sale that might be bumped down, and he has some available.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Brian for advertising hehehe! well I have more over 200pcs of different sizes and sexed.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 5, 2010)

I might have to buy some from you vixvy lol  I still think they look really cool when the tone down


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool please feel free to send me a PM. thanks!

Here is one of my photo that I posted here long time ago...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=3593&catid=81


----------



## MyFirstScorp (Feb 5, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> I have more than enough and the colors fade.....


LAME!!!! that sux...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 6, 2010)

The red on that scorpion is so vibrant. Definitely would like to own a couple of these species.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 6, 2010)

wow does the red colour on the scorp mean anything? does it advertise its poisons or something?


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 6, 2010)

gadunka888 said:


> wow does the red colour on the scorp mean anything? does it advertise its poisons or something?


No...The red on that scorpion really doesn't relate to it's poison.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 6, 2010)

When threatened they also hiss. If I am right the venom of rjs are one of the few that have medical significance/benefits.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 6, 2010)

the colors are to vibrant, did you edit the picture? because the background looks too dull, and the scorpion looks to vibrant, make you got the photoshop pen tool and selected the scorpion, them messed with the adijustment settings.

i don't know, looks unnatural.


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 7, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> the colors are to vibrant, did you edit the picture? because the background looks too dull, and the scorpion looks to vibrant, make you got the photoshop pen tool and selected the scorpion, them messed with the adijustment settings.
> 
> i don't know, looks unnatural.


The young of this species really are quite vibrant. Here's a pic of one of mine when it was either 2I or 3I, no editing (well, maybe cropped  ). As stated before by Vixvy, the colors do dull significantly by adulthood (still good looking scorps as adults though).


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 7, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> the colors are to vibrant, did you edit the picture? because the background looks too dull, and the scorpion looks to vibrant, make you got the photoshop pen tool and selected the scorpion, them messed with the adijustment settings.
> 
> i don't know, looks unnatural.


No I did not edit it. It is a freshly molted male just a few hours after molting I took the photo maybe that affected the colors and image.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 7, 2010)

The real R.Junceus looks nothing like the picture, really
I believe it's due to the lighting or something that make it appear to be soooo vibrant in the pic
I own a matured female and i can assure u i have never seen mine appear in such vibrant red even she was freshly molted


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 7, 2010)

If it was taken with a flash, that would be the most likely reason why it appears so vibrant. I've noticed that pictures of scorps taken with a flash tend to bring the colors out more than when we see them under normal light. Also, the dull gray of the bark makes the color of the scorpion stand out even more. If the same scorpion were photographed in a different background it might appear to be a little less vibrant.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 11, 2010)

Well in case some of you want to experience what some of us here are experiencing with this specie I have tons available.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 11, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> Well in case some of you want to experience what some of us here are experiencing with this specie I have tons available.


I want some someday in the future Vixvy. :drool: 

In the meantime though, I want to add a few things to this conversation for everyone else.

1. Vixvy isn't lying.   If he says the shot's unaltered, it is.  

2. Almost every scorpion will appear different colors over time, or in different lighting.  Don't think so?  Go take a picture of one of your scorpions, without glass or plastic between you.  Do so in...

a. sunlight.
b. Natural light shade.
c. sunset
d. Inside cfl lighted room without flash.
e. same room with flash.  
f.  Now change the background from light to dark, or vise versa, repeat d,e.

Now compare.   Forget you know that scorpion.   Do they all look the same?

Do they all look the same color?   No, no they don't.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 11, 2010)

A few other things can cause colors to be a little off. Temperatures and humidity being just a few. I've seen orange Centruroides sculpturatus turn yellow within an hour of collection. That and the lighting could really distort the colors a bunch.

And folks this species should be more available in the US very soon. Like in a week or so.

John


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 12, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> A few other things can cause colors to be a little off. Temperatures and humidity being just a few. I've seen orange Centruroides sculpturatus turn yellow within an hour of collection. That and the lighting could really distort the colors a bunch.
> 
> And folks this species should be more available in the US very soon. Like in a week or so.
> 
> John


I take it you have some females that either have popped or are about to? My females should be due around April or May .


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 12, 2010)

My breeding group is 3:3:41

One of my girls produced 39 babies in the last 6 months. The other two should be popping within a month or so. I've got deals for 36 of my babies. One is with a retailer. So you'll be seeing them for sale maybe next week. 

John


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 12, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> My breeding group is 3:3:41
> 
> One of my girls produced 39 babies in the last 6 months. The other two should be popping within a month or so. I've got deals for 36 of my babies. One is with a retailer. So you'll be seeing them for sale maybe next week.
> 
> John


*Borat voice* Ver Nice . Given the male to female ratio of this sp and how long they take to mature I think this will be a pretty common scorpion in the hobby in a few years.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 12, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> My breeding group is 3  41
> 
> John


Dang, you starting an army?


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 13, 2010)

The 39 babies are from one female two litters. My other two females are still gravid. They have large broods (7 in the first then 32) so I can see my 3 girls producing 100+ babies in a year. Once esablished they should be fairly common. So far no problems at all keeping them. 

John


----------



## ryan88 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice to see some people interested in junceus.
I have 60 females and 20 males group together in a communal setup.
Recently 15 females gave birth, a total of 491 babies






Now an additional 5 female just gave birth.
Here's my 8th instar female...lost count at 41


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 13, 2010)

Zzzzzz That many babies would stress me out.  That's why I have sold all of my B. jacksoni.  Great job with the setups for sure..


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 13, 2010)

Yikes. How did you get such a large group. In the US that would cost you a fortune. How are you going to feed them all? 

JOhn


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 13, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> Yikes. How did you get such a large group. In the US that would cost you a fortune. How are you going to feed them all?
> 
> JOhn


I don't want to answer for this particular individual, because I have no idea.
However, to add to the conversation...

In slinking around the internet looking for scorpions for sale/ or information in native areas, I have come across a lot of places advertising local scorpions for cheap.  Species that we think are rare, may only be so in U.S. captivity.   You can find trading sites around the world with scorpions that are $30+ on here, selling for a couple of dollars in their home country.   R.j's are from cuba and venezula, both countries with a need for hard currency.   I am guessing if you can buy them there, you would pay almost nothing for them.   A bet you could get a hundred of them for a couple of cheap bottles of shampoo and conditioner in Havana.....

They are only expensive here and europe because of import restrictions/controls.   Because of that, you had to pay more for yours.  And your babies will cost more therefor.   Ah, scales of economies...

It's not hard to imagine though, that someone in the Phillipines could get a good deal.  Or do a trade for some of their local Heterometrus sp.  It wouldn't have to cost a fortune like that...

But try importing anything from Venezuala or Cuba to the U.S. right now!  I'm sure they open everything.  geo-polotics...   :wall:


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 13, 2010)

Perfectly explained! Well feeders are very available in the Philippines specially pinheads. I was shocked when I visited SoCal and a friend of mine who also keeps inverts bought a few pinheads for a fortune. In the Philippines its so cheap and easy to breed that they do not need to buy their own stock of feeders unless they want other variety to feed their pets(ie. mealworms) 

Basically there are some patient hobbyist that focuses in breeding some particular species that interest them they don't care if they only have 1 or 2 species but by the hundreds.

I know ryan88 and he keeps some HH(Hotenttota hotenttota) now try to think about adult HH keeps on breeding he must have thousands as I type my message now and he still keeps the babies and feed them VERY well....he is one of the few people who I know keeps just a few species and breed them forever.

Getting the first specimen will surely cost a fortune but if you breed them it will become cheaper as we go along. Try to recall about the price of a H.jayakari or some balfouri they go for so much money that some of us feel its crazy to buy them but have you noticed the price DROP now? Because there are some people who loves to breed now they are a lot lower than before....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 13, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> I was shocked when I visited SoCal and a friend of mine who also keeps inverts bought a few pinheads for a fortune.


I was spending $50 a week, mostly on pinheads last summer.  It about killed me...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 14, 2010)

ryan88 said:


> Nice to see some people interested in junceus.
> I have 60 females and 20 males group together in a communal setup.
> Recently 15 females gave birth, a total of 491 babies
> 
> ...


----------



## ryan88 (Feb 14, 2010)

> AzJohn Yikes. How did you get such a large group. In the US that would cost you a fortune.


I started with 12 babies, lucky they turned out 3 males, 9 females. It took me just 8 months to get to adults. I still have my original breeders which already gave me four litters, still alive and gravid again.

Now I have 4 communal tanks, 1-10gal for all males, 1-10gal for gravid females and 1-20gal tank for mix sexes. Aside from around 250+ juveniles which i still keep seperately. 










Here's a new 10 gal tank for mix sexes (30 females, 6 males) which i just set-up!








> SixShot666
> WOW!!! 491 babies?!?!?  I can't even imagine the amount of pinheads that it would take to feed that many.


As vixvy mentioned,  feeders are regularly available here, i also breed crickets, mealworm and some roaches. Every now and then some friend regularly supply me with them, one of which is Vixvy.:worship:
With a colony this size i just drop some pinheads, juvenile crickets and lateralis and you'll see 5/6 babies swarming over it.

Now I have 3 new projects, hopefully it'll be successful.
Rhopalurus princeps-  (1 male, 3 females) 1 molt away from being adults 
Lychas mocrunatus- (7 males, 10 females) 1 molt away from being adults 
Centruroides nigrescens- (30 mix, don't have time )- 1 molt away from being adults.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in awe of your collection.  I can see how you could go from 5 or 6 to hundreds. The time and effort is amazing. Great job.


John


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 14, 2010)

you seem really organized.  I like the day dots!


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing.. I guess a lot is feeder dependant?  Sometimes my roaches don't breed fast enough lol.


----------

